# Craftmaster wood lathe



## musky (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a guy wanting to sell me a 1986 craftmaster wood late for $100.  He said it has not been used in probably 20 years, it was his dads and he used it a few times and stored it.  3/4 hp motor. 14x39 lathe.  bench top. I can not find any information about this lathe online.  Have any of you ever heard of this lathe?


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 23, 2008)

The biggie I would be looking at would be ---does it have a Morse tapper-hopefully #2.


----------



## musky (Sep 23, 2008)

Gary Max said:


> The biggie I would be looking at would be ---does it have a Morse tapper-hopefully #2.



I can't find anything about it on here and the guy did not know anything about lathes when I asked him.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 23, 2008)

If it is a tube lathe, save your money. My first lathe was a Ridgid and I almost gave up turning due to frustration. Would type more but I am on my iPhone and it is not as fast as a real keyboard.


----------



## stevers (Sep 23, 2008)

I paid $40 for a twenty year old lathe and don't even use it. I say save your money, try to go modern. A lot of new innovations you may miss out on.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 23, 2008)

Gary Max said:


> The biggie I would be looking at would be ---does it have a Morse tapper-hopefully #2.


 
And be sure it has an MT in both the HS and the TS.  Some of the older wood lathes do not have a taper in the TS and that can cause a bunch of difficulties for you if you plan to turn pens.  A lot of those old lathes were just designed to turn spindles and and didn't contemplate the bowls, stoppers and pens that many do totay.
 
There is a web site that is devoted entirely to old machines.  I rarely visit it and can never remember the name; but I am sure someone else will come along shortly and who can point you in the right direction


----------



## JimB (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a 25 year old lathe I bought for $50. It's 12x36 with MT1. It does what I bought if for which is it's in my garage and I use it to rough out bowls from green wood. It's nice when it's a sunny day and i can have the garage door open and be "turning outside". Unfortunately that is really all it is good for. Everything else, including pens, finishing bowls etc is done in my basement on the jet 1014. 

If this is going to be your first or only lathe I say save your money and buy something better and newer.


----------



## kkbulldog (Sep 24, 2008)

Randy_ said:


> There is a web site that is devoted entirely to old machines. I rarely visit it and can never remember the name; but I am sure someone else will come along shortly and who can point you in the right direction


 
www.owwm.com

www.owwm.org

I visited these sites frequently when I restored my 1950's Delta lathe.


----------



## musky (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks I can't find any info even at the old machinery site.  I think I am going to stick to my origanal plan of the PSI lathe off amazon. I was hoping it might be a steal, but looks like it could end up being like my old craftsman, which I can't find parts for or a mandrel that will work with it.  Thanks again


----------



## andyk (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, here's a link that has a little information on it. You may be able to get more from the article. There still seems to be a lot of this brand on eBay in Australia.

http://www.owwm.com/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=433&tab=0


----------

